# Hi all



## Risky Pilot (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi all,

I'm new here and I'd like to introduce myself. My real name is Rick and as you can see, I live in the Netherlands. 
I've been into aviation for my whole life and I always enjoy watching aircraft (especially warbirds and classics ). I've flown with Radio Controlled aircraft for about 3 years before I started Gliding. I still fly and I'm looking forward to go for my PPL.

My dad has a Yak-52, RA3326K (ex LY-AQC). I've flown with it many times. I really like the Yak-52.

My Favourite Warbird is the F4U Corsair and my favourite bomber is the B-25 Mitchell.

I hope this is enough information about myself and I hope to learn more about warbirds and to meet nice people here 8) 

Regards,
Rick


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi Rick and welcome,

Thanks for the intro, enjoy...


----------



## plan_D (Jun 12, 2006)

Hello. One of the best introductions to date, as opposed to the usual delving in a getting slapped. Welcome to the site. We're all a bunch of clowns with a lot of hidden information, honest... just get to know us 'n' you'll be a welcome member !


----------



## Henk (Jun 12, 2006)

Clowns, well lets call this whole thing a circus, LOL LOL, Welcome Rick and like PlanD said you will have fun here.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 12, 2006)

Welcome Rick to the forum.Nice to read you.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 12, 2006)

Welcome to the site. Stick around and soak in the knowledge and teach others what you know. Please dont be one of these 1 post people.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 12, 2006)

Welcome to the site Rick, you'll enjoy it here.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 12, 2006)

Piss off u bloody wanker........


----------



## plan_D (Jun 13, 2006)

I hope that was said in a cockney accent, Dan.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 13, 2006)

My finest impression....


----------



## Henk (Jun 13, 2006)

Les you did not welcome me this warmly.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 13, 2006)

I can re-welcome u if u so desire....


----------



## Henk (Jun 13, 2006)

He he he, na I yours taught me something.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 15, 2006)

Henk said:


> Les you did not welcome me this warmly.


doesn't really happen very often, but hey, u get to know about his kind of humor faster


----------



## Henk (Jun 15, 2006)

Yup.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 15, 2006)

Piss on both u turds....


----------



## Henk (Jun 15, 2006)

Les you can really tell us the truth, we know you really keep your true feelings hidden.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 15, 2006)

Dude, my true feelings would put the fear of Beelzabub into ur heart and make ur penis whither and fall off....


----------



## Henk (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 16, 2006)




----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 10, 2010)

Ignore this post please....


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Rick


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 10, 2010)

Thorlifter said:


> Welcome to the forum Rick



Rick posted this thread back in June of 2006...


----------



## schwarzpanzer (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Njaco (Apr 11, 2010)

Jeez! Whats with all the dust in here????


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi there, and welcome from me in Denmark. 

Cheers,

Maria.


----------



## schwarzpanzer (Apr 12, 2010)

Njaco said:


> Jeez! Whats with all the dust in here????



That's because someone brought me back here after a 4 year hiatus. Cough! Cough! 

It looks as if les has played a prank? - though I think he was just testing a siggy?



les said:


> Ignore this post please....



What post? I see no post.


----------

